# Stefan live on German national TV - tonight - streaming available



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

Stefan Pochmann is doing a bet on the "Wetten Dass" show tonight.
This is a very famous live TV-show in Germany where celebrities place bets on participants doing all kinds of stuff, typically against a time limit.

Tonight there are actually two cubers on the show: Stefan and Justin B.

I've already figured out what he's going do do but will not tell.
If you don't want to know; do not click through the rehersal shots at the wetten dass site...

Saturday 05.11.2011 20:15 - 22:45h
rerun 06.11.2011 10:30h

Livestream

Chat Let's cheer for Stefan


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 5, 2011)

Haha Ok, Joris did this too on Dutch TV


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 5, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for posting. Sounds exciting already. :-D


----------



## Goosly (Nov 5, 2011)

Can anyone record it and place the video on youtube? I won't be able to watch it live


----------



## Jakube (Nov 5, 2011)

Stefan did a BLD-solve under water. 

He took a bit longer than the promised to do, but the moderator said, that doesn´t matter. 

Time was around 4:40 (~3 minutes memo)

And, that was the spectators voted and decided that his performance was the best of all. So he won a new car!

Congratulations, Stefan!


----------



## Olji (Nov 5, 2011)

Crap... I missed it even though I put it on alarm...
*Mumbles incoherent curse words*
>:I

Better not miss the rerun! D:


----------



## asportking (Nov 5, 2011)

Jakube said:


> Stefan did a BLD-solve under water.
> 
> He took a bit longer than the promised to do, but the moderator said, that doesn´t matter.
> 
> ...


Woah, someone seriously needs to record this and show us.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations Stefan!

Had to sit through the whole show, wondering if I perhaps missed Stefan at the beginning.
Turned out he was the very last bet.

Memo looked a bit uncomfortable and near the end there was quite a long pauze (memo recall?) 

Switched away after his performance so I didn't know he won a car.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

Video

[video]http://youtu.be/s2huaQLUWU8[/video]


----------



## Litz (Nov 5, 2011)

Great job Stefan! Could tell you were nervous during memo but you still did it. Congratulations on the new car!


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 5, 2011)

A new car? That's amazing! Who says cubing is useless? 
Congratz, Stefan! Well deserved.

And thank you for posting the Youtube link. Great watch.
Lulz, the celebrity wearing the hat is like Stefan's biggest fan.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I have the scramble: L B' R D B2 D R U2 L2 B D' B F U L F L' (17f*)


----------



## teller (Nov 6, 2011)

Gaaaah...that was a long time to hold your breath! Well done!


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 6, 2011)

teller said:


> Gaaaah...that was a long time to hold your breath! Well done!


 
Yea the holding of breath was more impressive than the solve itself to me lol. Damn if only cubing could win me a car T.T


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2011)

That was so fun to watch. Very good Stefan! :tu


----------



## Micael (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!
Totally deserved!:tu


----------



## MiPiCubed (Nov 6, 2011)

Woooo! Go Stefan! Awesome!


----------



## riffz (Nov 6, 2011)

He held his breath for about 110s. Great job Stefan!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 6, 2011)

Almost 2 mins holding his breath, while using muscles? Wow, I can only hold mine for 4 mins without using muscles, probably like 1 with. 

Anyway, great job, and congratulations on the new car!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I think I have the scramble: L B' R D B2 D R U2 L2 B D' B F U L F L' (17f*)


 
That's correct, thanks. Here's the solve (using M2/R2):

z2 y

x' U L2' U' M2 U L2 U' x
R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U
U2 M' U2 M'
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
x' U' R' U M2 U' R U x
U2 M' U2 M'
U R' U' M2 U R U'
M2
U R U' M2 U R' U'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
x' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U x

L U' L' U L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L U' L U L'
U' L' U R2 U' L U
U' L2 U L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L U' L2 U
U' L' U L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L U' L U
(R U R' D r2 U') (R U r2' U') (D' R)
(R2 U' R' F') (r U R2' U') (r' F) (R' U)
U' L U L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L U' L' U R2

Fairly nice scramble, should have been much faster but I had severe problems concentrating. Anyway, the audience loved it (I think I got 63% of the votes and we were six candidates), apparently they agreed with Thomas (the moderator) that the main thing was _"blindsolving under water"_ so that the time didn't really matter.



Andreaillest said:


> Lulz, the celebrity wearing the hat is like Stefan's biggest fan.



That was Dirk Bach, a German entertainer. He was my _"bet godfather"_, meaning he had to bet whether I could do it. And yeah, he was awesome with the cube necklace and his excitement.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations Stefan!

PS: Next time you solve BLD on TV: please also show the orange face


----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> PS: Next time you solve BLD on TV: please also show the orange face


 
You mean after the solve? I did show all six sides, you can see orange when I hold it up out of the water.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You mean after the solve? I did show all six sides, you can see orange when I hold it up out of the water.


 
Lol no 
Showing all sides during inspection makes it easier for the "reconstruction crew".


----------



## Stefan (Nov 7, 2011)

Oooohhh... right


----------



## toastman (Nov 8, 2011)

Holey smokes! Congratulations dude!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 8, 2011)

Stefan said:


> U' L U L' U' L U L R2 L' U' L' U L U' L' U R2



Why not U' L U L' U' L U L' ?
(Or just U' L U L' U' L U, although I understand that keeping it 8 moves may help with accuracy.)


----------



## Julian (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha, wow! Must be hard to focus on the memo and holding your breath at the same time.

Congrats, man!


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, this was so cool to watch! The fact that you held your breath for so long was more impressive than the solve 

Also, congratulations on the new car


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Why not U' L U L' U' L U L' ?
> (Or just U' L U L' U' L U, although I understand that keeping it 8 moves may help with accuracy.)


 
Oops. Don't know how that typo happened, I do only U' L U L' U' L U.


----------



## Enter (Nov 8, 2011)

nice one Stefan the the pressure must have been extreme the people, the water, Tomas Gottschalk, the music you had the ear plugs but still it is hard to do it on live tv!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 8, 2011)

Manalive! I was so nervous just watching that, I have no idea how you did it, particularly holding your breath for so long. Well done!


----------



## CRO (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratz!


----------



## Stefan (Nov 8, 2011)

Enter said:


> nice one Stefan the the pressure must have been extreme *the people*, the water, Tomas Gottschalk, the music you had the ear plugs but still it is hard to do it on live tv!


 
Meh. Just 2500 in front of me and 12 million via TV 

Fun fact: After the show I got interviewed and was asked about the audience, and there and then I realized _"Oh right... there must've been a lot of people"_. I had somehow managed to pretty much ignore them during the show, my mind had been busy trying to focus on my performance and the talking. On the other hand, I had huge trouble focusing during memo, so at least subconsciously the whole situation did affect me considerably.

Oh and during rehearsal with Thomas and Michelle, at first they leaned over the edges of my pool, both staring at me and my cube from like 60 cm away. *That* was pressure, I'm telling you. But of course I told them and they stepped away and even turned around (then watching me on a screen). They're really nice people, emphasized that they want the best for us candidates and that if anything bothered us, we just had to tell them.


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2011)

I didn't hear about this until someone at the UK Open mentioned it (I've been traveling so I haven't been online much). That was awesome. I'm curious - did you get the chance to practice this much before the show? How did you get onto the show? Lastly, what are your plans for the car - sell it, trade it, or keep it? Congrats Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2011)

pjk said:


> did you get the chance to practice this much before the show?



Yes, we had some testing/preparation sessions the days before.



pjk said:


> How did you get onto the show?



Asked and agreed, then I had to make a demo video, then we met at a swimming pool for a live demonstration, then it was decided.



pjk said:


> Lastly, what are your plans for the car - sell it, trade it, or keep it?



I have much more use for money than for a car. Don't know yet exactly how I'll do it, though.


----------

